# SigOp Kit



## RossF

I know this might be more appropriate for the Recruiting board, but because I'm directing this more towards SigOps, its what Im going for, I thought I'd post it here..

What kind of things do you recieve in your kit when you are first sworn in? Just like a general list of the things..


thanks, 
-Ross

P.S. Yes, I will eventually find out for myself, but I'm curious as heck.


----------



## Canadian Sig

Everybody gets the same kit at BMQ. Airforce, Army Navy... everyone gets the same gear. Once you get to trades training however..... 

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/Land_Force/English/2_0_75.asp?uSubSection=75&uSection=3

 You will get most of what is on this link


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

He's a reservist, so the chance he'll be seeing any more of the really high-speed kit anytime soon is unlikely.

The Comm Res seems to get everything far behind any of the army reservve brigades, as an example, we're still waiting on our tacvests. As for the new ruck? Hahahaha....maybe when I'm due for my CD... ;D

You should get your CADPAT uniform right when you join, and your Gortex kit (green gortex, not the new CADPAT variety) soon afer completing basic. As for the rest of your initial kit issue, I think some of it's been mentioned in the recruiting threads but mostly stuff like 3 sets of combats, boots, socks, underwear, thermals, rucksack, duffle bag, raingear, sleeping bags, webbing, etc. etc. pretty basic stuff. You also won't get your DEUs (dress uniform) until you've been in for about a year. 

Make sure to free up a closet or a large corner of your basement for all this stuff, it'll take over your house!


----------



## PteCamp

Hey Bloggins, I hear my unit is getting there vests soon...hopefully before course...you?


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Yeah, I've heard the "soon" thing before too...as far back as January. 

Trying not to get the hopes up too high, but since I leave for course in just over a week it looks like it's webbing for me.


----------



## PteCamp

Don't ruin this for us....


----------



## Sig_Des

Anyone else do that stupid TACVEST class?

I'm now fully qualified to place a NATO issue whistle in the TACVEST's Whistle pocket!!!!


----------



## Canadian Sig

Whistle pocket?


----------



## PuckChaser

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/Chief_Land_Staff/Clothe_the_soldier/hab/2/2711_e.asp

Its opposite the maglite pouch on the chest, though its not shown in this picture.

Those vests are awesome, I'm going to wear mine around the house.

Anyone else able to fit their entire raingear in the C9 pouch? I should get a medal for cramming it all in there...   ;D


----------



## Canadian Sig

wow. wore it everyday for 6 months in Afghanistan and used that pocket for a pen..lol


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Alright, that's it.

*THREAD HIJACK*

I'd like to sort out how many units in the Comm Res already have their tac vests. So please post what unit you're from, and whether or not you've got it yet. I know we'll all get it eventually, I'd just like to know if I'm going to be the only one on my course still in old school webbing, for curiousity's sake.

Thanks.


----------



## PuckChaser

The issuing is going east to west, 70 COMM GRP is just being issued thiers now (scored mine last night). 72 COMM GRP had theirs in the fall. 

Dunno if 73/74 has started the sizing/issuing stuff yet.


----------



## RossF

I heard that the unit I'm applying for (705th Comm Squadron, Hamilton, Ontario) is getting theirs in the fall..


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Hmm, I'm part of 70 Comm Gp, so maybe next parade night I'll get lucky...


----------



## Sc011y

I dunno about that east to west thing.  Royal Westminster Regiment has theirs, I think the deal is you get it once you've completed BMQ or SQ, but until then, its webbing.


----------



## RossF

Okay, since we're on the topic now of webbing and tac vest.. What's so bad about the webbing? And does anyone have any pictures of what it looks like?


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Sc011y said:
			
		

> I dunno about that east to west thing.   Royal Westminster Regiment has theirs, I think the deal is you get it once you've completed BMQ or SQ, but until then, its webbing.



Yes, most of the Army Reserve seems to have theirs, I know all of 32 Brigade does. We're talking about the Comms Reserve, which is its own little strange entity.


----------



## PteCamp

We were informed last night, that we would be trained in 2 weeks, and that we should have our vests very soon after that since they've been sitting down in the supply room for a few weeks waiting for us. Our unit is pretty excitied..lol


----------



## Canadian Sig

The webbing is O.K. just not that great... the same can be said of the vests unfortunately  :


----------



## Sig_Des

We did the TACVEST class....and used a different units TACVESTS to do it. Apparently 70 Comm Group just wouldn't issue us ours until we actually did the class. so now we should get them in the next couple of weeks. but to tell you the truth, I like the old webbing.

It's actually got a spot where I can strap my SOG SEAL Pup, (Bloggins, You've seen it) and the butt pack I'm going to have to get used to not having.

I know a lot of guys are buying extra pouches that they strap to the back, you'd need to take them off every time you carry your ruck. Meh...Everyone loves the LCF


----------



## RossF

So with the 70 Comm GP, do you recieve this TACVEST trainging/class with your unit? 


Just a thought, would it be possible for me to do this class before this summer's course in Shilo? Or should I be speaking to the unit about this?


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Sorry to burst your bubble man, but if everyone's just getting the vests now, the chances of them being issued to spanking-new recruits going on their basic are pretty slim. My guess is you'll get the vest once you return to your unit after completeing the course.

But if you get lucky, hey, that's the army for ya.


----------



## RossF

Yea man, I unterstand that I won't get one until later on, part of getting through being the green horn I guess.


----------



## Theoat

Ya, I doubt they would issue them pre BMQ/SQ as well. That would ruin the standardization of the platoon if some had it and others didn't. Then again half our platoon had cappat and the others OD last summer. We just had our TV class the other weekend. 
I got to model one borrowed from the local infantry unit. We are part of 74 comm. group and the most west comm. reserve unit so I don't expect to get issued mine for a while yet. That and the fact that we are supplied by a naval base so land force items are ususally hard enough to get.


----------



## RossF

Eeek, sounds rough.. I guess I might be possibly lucky because my unit I'm applying for is located in the same armouries as two infantry units.


----------



## Theoat

Not rough, the webbing is more than sufficient for what you will be using it for. Being in the same armouries as infantry units shouldn't have any effect on you getting a TC sooner. My armouries include a comm. squadron, infantry reg., & arty. reg. I know the infantry reg. has them for sure....not sure about the arty's. Being non combat arms, we are separate. As Cpl Bloggins stated the comm. reserve is its own entity.


----------



## Radop

Both have benefits and drawbacks.  The TV is limited to the amount of "extras" that you can put into it but is much more compatible with wearing a rucksack.  The Webbing carried a lot more but had to empty the butt pack if you wanted to be comfortable wearing it with the ruck.  I had the webbing for 18 yrs, I like both but am comfortable with the TV.


----------



## RossF

Awesome, thanks for alll this feedback. I love this website.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn

Embrace the 82 pattern while you can!  If your unit lets you configure it how you like, youre a lot better off than you would be with the POS vest.


----------



## Radop

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Anyone else do that stupid TACVEST class?
> 
> I'm now fully qualified to place a NATO issue whistle in the TACVEST's Whistle pocket!!!!



I'll be the judge of that after seeing what Ottawa has to put out for reserve sig ops!!!


----------



## Sig_Des

Radop said:
			
		

> I'll be the judge of that after seeing what Ottawa has to put out for reserve sig ops!!!



Que? I'd be interested in what you've seen...There are certain people from this unit that I wouldn't want to be judged by (as I'm sure is true of any unit)


----------



## Gryphon

I don't know about the rest of the 71st comms group, but our unit is getting the course this weekend (finally!)


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

I finally got issued my tac vest before leaving for Stalwart Guardian. All good things come to those who wait, I s'pose.


----------



## Radop

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Que? I'd be interested in what you've seen...There are certain people from this unit that I wouldn't want to be judged by (as I'm sure is true of any unit)



I was told that the two guys that were coming on ex with us while we were in Ottawa were two keen guys.  I don't ussually loose my cool but I blew up over the two of them on several occations for things I would expect someone out of the school to do let alone a person that has been in for 3 yrs or more and wears the rank of cpl.  Things like, MCpl said to do something, do it.  Little things like that.  It is one thing to question an order to ensure you are understanding it correctly but quite another to do something totally oposite because you think you are right and the MCpl is wrong.  I just made them start again after yelling at them for a few min. >


----------



## Sig_Des

Radop said:
			
		

> I was told that the two guys that were coming on ex with us while we were in Ottawa were two keen guys.   I don't ussually loose my cool but I blew up over the two of them on several occations for things I would expect someone out of the school to do let alone a person that has been in for 3 yrs or more and wears the rank of cpl.   Things like, MCpl said to do something, do it.   Little things like that.   It is one thing to question an order to ensure you are understanding it correctly but quite another to do something totally oposite because you think you are right and the MCpl is wrong.   I just made them start again after yelling at them for a few min. >



Makes sense, and that's true of anyone. Incoming PM


----------



## Bintheredunthat

It's funny how change is not always embraced.  "I love how much I can cram into my web gear but the TV has no room".  Come on troops, the Patrol/Small pack is the way of the future.  I had a backpack FULL of ammo doing section attacks a year back - there was NO way we could have stuffed all that ammo in our web gear without it falling out.  Thankfully I had my pack.  I know everyone is going to jump on me with the old, "combat load" and a number of rounds you should have, but when higher says pick up your ammo and you haven't even used up the old stuff yet, you need somewhere that isn't a buttpack to put your rounds/pyro in for storage.

I wore the web gear for years too (not consecutively  :)and had no problems with it - but the TV when used with all it's goodies (they're coming guys - I'm eagar too) will ROCK and we'll all say to ourselves, "Damn that some good kit!"  Of course we'll never admit we were wrong though, because we just that stubborn.

Bin


----------



## Carbon-14

As just another perspective on the comm res, Edmonton got their TVs back in Jan...  and small packs less than a month later.  So it really depends on where you are (and how good your QM is!).   We never had to take any stupid class on it.


----------



## Jinxed

I'm jealous, you guys have WHISTLES?!

As for goretex, since stuff goes from East to West, Reg Force to Reserves, Combat Arms to Non Combat, some guys here still are waiting and have been for a couple years, but that's mainly for goretex boots.  Goretex gauntlets and IECS jackets are given to everyone with BMQ and SQ.

Lot of Sigs also get a bit army nerdy (myself included) and start getting custom CADPAT things like from CPGear, sometimes to excess ;D


----------



## Sig_Des

I have a guy in my unit who spent 700$ worth on CADPAT on CPGear


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Des, do I know that guy?  ;D


----------



## meni0n

Hutch?


----------



## Sig_Des

Cpl Bloggins said:
			
		

> Des, do I know that guy?   ;D





			
				meni0n said:
			
		

> Hutch?



 ;D


----------



## Radop

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> wow. wore it everyday for 6 months in Afghanistan and used that pocket for a pen..lol



You knob,

I was at the same brief as you and they said that there!!!!

The wind might have been blowing and caused a whistle in that thick head of yours, lol.

 :dontpanic:


----------



## Peace

Most of the reserves get it before the Regs ive been told...  iw as on SQ in meaford and kinda cranky that this fresh 3 week basic dude.... (dont get me started) already had his issued.... i have to say taht im jelous of some of the kit taht you reserves get... i wont see my vest im told till after i get posted. :crybaby:  oh god i hate the webbing.  the vest is so much more secure compared to the webbing.. which seems flimsy to me in contrast.


----------



## Sig_Des

Peace said:
			
		

> Most of the reserves get it before the Regs ive been told...   iw as on SQ in meaford and kinda cranky that this fresh 3 week basic dude.... (dont get me started) already had his issued.... i have to say taht im jelous of some of the kit taht you reserves get... i wont see my vest im told till after i get posted. :crybaby:   oh god i hate the webbing.   the vest is so much more secure compared to the webbing.. which seems flimsy to me in contrast.



You have also have to pass a spelling and grammar test to be issued the TV.  Be patient, you'll get it


----------



## George Wallace

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> You have also have to pass a spelling and grammar test to be issued the TV.   Be patient, you'll get it


That will come in hand when the Duty O tries to read the logs you are keeping.   Spelling and Grammar, I mean.   A TV doesn't help much when you are in the CP scribing Radio Messages.


----------



## Bull_STR

Well we have been told that we will not be recieving our TV until after we pass MOC and are posted to REG.

I have passed BMQ and SQ and the let down continues.  I still ahve to wear my 1962 webbing,  grr I wan the Guichi Kit. lol


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

That's 1982 webbing.

It's old, but not THAT old.


----------



## Radop

Bull_STR said:
			
		

> Well we have been told that we will not be recieving our TV until after we pass MOC and are posted to REG.
> 
> I have passed BMQ and SQ and the let down continues.   I still ahve to wear my 1962 webbing,   grr I wan the Guichi Kit. lol



I wore the webbing for 16 yrs, get over it newbie.  Wait until you actually need it before you complain.


----------



## Sig_Des

If it works, don't b*tch about it. You'll get it in time. Only real reason to have the TV if you aren't anywhere is the LCF. (look-cool Factor).

Besides, it's a lot less expensive if you lose the webbing than if you lose the TV


----------



## Bintheredunthat

I didn't see any bitching above.  Just somebody wanting to have the stuff that is newer and in some people's opinion, better than the old stuff.  Most of us do this. 

 :warstory: "I'll take my web gear over that new crap anyday.  I remember when my webbing an I were crawling through the mud in the Former Yugo.............."  Blah blah blah.  Keep the new stuff coming I say.  Anybody that wants to use the old stuff can pick my crap up at the Army surplus when I turn it in.

Sorry if I've offended any of you old timers.  Much respect - but respect goes both ways chaps.   

Bin


----------



## George Wallace

Bull_STR said:
			
		

> Well we have been told that we will not be recieving our TV until after we pass MOC and are posted to REG.



It is not a letdown.   Stop bitching.   The system is now set up that you don't get your TV from Clothing Stores, but from your Regiment/Unit.   It is held in Unit Stores, not Base Supply.

Now...Does that make some sense to you?


----------



## Bintheredunthat

What's the CF without a lil bitching - which I STILL haven't seen.   :

And I think this guy was likely fed some wrong info through the chain.  We all know that sometimes just to shut someone up, a supervisor, etc. will feed you a line that's BS just to get rid of you.  Fact of life in the uniform.  Don't hate the player - hate the game.  Give the guy a break already.

Bin


----------



## Radop

I started with the 54 patterned webbing, then the 84 patterned and now the TV.  We always look at new gear and want it but then complain it doesn't meet the level of the old stuff.  Human Nature.  We have to adjust to the new gear.  I remember getting the Cadpat and saying I will never get use to wearing this crap.  Here I am 4 yrs later and saw someone in RMC getting issued the old stuff and asked why they were still issuing that crap.  Another words, Cadpat grew on me and now I like the stuff.

Training is were most of the equipment is damaged and it makes sence to issue the stuff to the people who are deploying vise the guys training first.  It is also a means to ensure everyone carries it the same because no-one has figuared out better ways to use it yet.

Bin,

I agree with you and if you look at the leadership manual it states (I am paraphrasing here folks):

The Canadian soldier loves to bitch, it is the leaders responsibility to determine if that bitching is good natured fun or a serious problem that needs dwelving into.

(under strengths of the Cdn Serviceman)


----------



## Bintheredunthat

Ok Radop - I'm with you on this one.

Just think the youngins' are sometimes "cadpat with envy"   when they see someone else wearing the cool stuff.  Same as when a new vehicle comes into the system and all the young guys just NEED to get on the course.  I still remember when guys were dying to get their Bison crse upon our first posting to the Sqn.

I never really saw any of the complaining about not having the stuff as any problem.  Just a matter of guys A) not understanding that the military didn't go out and buy 50-60,000 of the things for immediate simultaneous issue to us all or B) not being properly informed of WHEN the item is required and issued as part of the individual's scale of issue.

What leadership manual are you speaking of may I ask?  I personally try to practice the right stuff rather than preaching/memorizing anything (Leadership Principles come to mind right off the bat) - but I love to read some of the info that we have been graced with in the CF.  I've learned 60% from experience, 30% from training, and 20% from research.  So I'd appreciate anything you'd have to share.

By the way - for those of you counting......I know those total 110%.  Hopefully you can figure out why.  :  (insert pat on back here)

Bin


----------



## Radop

It is out of Leadership Vol 1.  I know it is in Chapter 1 and I believe Para 7 but too many beers ago.  It is actually a good read for a PUB.


----------



## Bull_STR

"Bitching"  Where is there Bitching in my statement?  You people are truley Military for sure. YOu read what you want to read in a statement and like an RMS clerk you loose the rest.

This is a discussion Forum I stated Facts there were no Bitching and like others that have read my post expressed there confusion reguarding your responses. 

As for the Webgear it is Junk!  The buckles constantly are breaking the belts never fit right the shoulders are not made for all body types, which ends up causing premature back/neck pain.  These are just a few of the issues that helped the military in deciding to get rid of the kit. 

Do I like the webbing, No Way it is JUNK and that style was around as far back as Korea.  But it does Burn me to see Reservists using the TV and we REG are to use the older gear.


----------



## Peace

Bull_STR said:
			
		

> As for the Webgear it is Junk!   The buckles constantly are breaking the belts never fit right the shoulders are not made for all body types, which ends up causing premature back/neck pain.   These are just a few of the issues that helped the military in deciding to get rid of the kit.
> 
> Do I like the webbing, No Way it is JUNK and that style was around as far back as Korea.   But it does Burn me to see Reservists using the TV and we REG are to use the older gear.



I would have to agree man.  both on the body type issue and on the burn my bisquit over reservists getting kit fresh outa their 10 weekend basic or whatever.


----------



## Bintheredunthat

Well Bull - you're on your own now.  I was with you on the fact that you weren't technically bitching before - but now your name may come back to haunt you, since all I read was "Bull".  Don't let the "Big R - Little R" issue cloud your thoughts.  Wait 10 years until you truly understand what the Reserves are to the Canadian Forces before you put your new combat boot in your mouth.  And if your ignorance of Reserves comes from your training/instructors - then I truly feel sorry for you.  

Reservists get their kit after basic if they go back to their home unit afterwards.  The Reserves doesn't exactly work the same as the Reg Force as they do summer training - not back to back like the Regs until you get posted to your unit.  Does that make any sense yet?  They are entitled to the kit BECAUSE they are at their unit even before they do their 3's in some cases.  Do your homework.  Hate to tell you this but the Army doesn't order 100,000 pieces of equipment and then make a big list of who gets what with EVERYTHING having to do with Reserves at the bottom.

Whenever you go to the table without the facts and start complaining about somebody else having something that you don't - you are bitching.  Perhaps someday you'll find yourself on a leadership course where you'll learn that a valuable trait in a leader is to support the decisions of your commanders, supervisors, and leaders.  If you can't do your job without questioning little things, you are in the wrong job.

Calling the web gear "junk" is a pretty lame remark.   Telling people here who could very well have more time in webbing than you have in uniform, that the piece of kit causes premature neck and back pain is pretty silly too.  The only pain I find in my neck lately is young people who think they have it ALL figured out.   :

Your comment about RMS clerks - also not on.  Pure ignorance.  Don't bother with making bold remarks around here that disrespects trades that aren't yours.  You are being watched - and your integrity is at stake. 

Facts are - some of those Reservists will be wearing their TVs in operational theatre next year.  So sorry that you won't have yours to wear in the Gore Training area or on a march around base </sarcasm>.  It's not your job to decide who needs kit more than someone else.  That's why the Army has officers and supply techs who decide where the priorities are for new kit and it's distribution.  Keep with shining your boots and doing as your told.  Wait a few years when your cadpat is faded, you have a few ribbons, and some TI before you come in here telling us that you as a Regular Force Sig needs anything more than a Reservist.

I agree that this is a place of discussion - but take some constructive criticism the right way when some of the more senior members enlighten you...........I'm sure they may now after your last reply.

Bin


----------



## Shadow Cat

You have to understand a little bit where he is coming from in order to make such bold statements as you have.

1.   RMS Clerk statments comes from seven months of improper pay payments, which still arent fixed.   It also comes from the fact that the move request information was sent to our future posting three times and that in fact the Captain had to become involved to try to get the mess straightened out.   So as you can see the track record hasnt been great.

2.   He is not a younging although maybe to you he is.

3.   As he pointed out not all body types are the same.   During SQ training he was forced to wear a vest that was way way to small for his extremely large chest and shoulders and was told to put it on and not breathe during the exercise.

Sometimes you have to stop and think about why the person is making the posts that they do and try to understand the bigger picture.   A gently answer is all that is needed, not nasty and frankly rude comments, which would lead one to believe that you are anything but a nice person.


----------



## Bintheredunthat

Shame on me for not knowing the situation - but shame on him for speaking poorly without providing the rest of us with any info.  I'll reply to your post using the numbers you provided:

1) Mistakes are made at every level/trade (unfortunately).  I really hope that your friend doesn't make big mistakes in his trade which would cause someone to say that all Sigs are ______ (insert whatever here).  But still, I would never base my opinion on a complete trade, corps, whatever based on one or two bad experiences with individual(s).  Sure, I have dealt with a bad clerk or two myself in my time in, just know that someday you may find yourself back tracking pretty quickly if you find one bad apple and throw the bunch out.  I still think that this statement "YOu read what you want to read in a statement and like an RMS clerk you loose the rest." is a little bold.  Even more so than anything I posted in my reply.

2) Ok - so maybe he's not a youngin.  BUT anyone to me who makes a statement saying that they as a member of the Reg Force is MORE entitled than a Reservist to have kit - is immature.  So if your friend is 20 or 40, it doesn't matter to me.  He still should know more about the Forces as a whole at whatever level he is at now.  This would include being told that Reservists are a part of the CF - not it's little brother that gets all the Reg Force hand-me-downs.  If I used the term "younging" above or in any way referred to your friend as being a newbie, then feel free to replace such words with uneducated or inexperienced.  If that's offensive, then I appologize in advance.   I'm sensitive to anyone who is easily offended......just don't put them in my section.

3) Personal experience with the web gear........fine.  I'll buy that.  Being told not to breath - sounds like an instructor or whoever said that to him needs to be sorted out in a Major way.  I would never expect someone to use kit that is not a reasonable fit.  If I had been around and seen an instructor do that - I'd have had a fit.  Not all Army kit is perfect, and the CF has finally started to realize some limitations of kit.  Personally I'd have taken a replacement for my Mark 3's before swapping web gear for a TV - but the CF has other plans.  BUT - the Forces doesn't have enough TVs for every "potential" new Private to get before they complete their basic.  If the Generals of the Army have been forced to make do with what they have (and they have), then we as soldiers can do the same.  

My point is, if you have such serious complaints as a Private who has not even made it to your home unit yet - you are indeed headed for a very long or very short career in the CF.

You don't have to tell me to stop and think about what I am posting.  If someone doesn't provide enough information, then this will happen all the time.  My suggestion is to provide adequate information in your posts and provide solutions as opposed to idle complaints.  If you are at a level that perhaps doesn't understand WHY you aren't able to get a certain piece of kit, maybe it would be better to post in the form of a question before you make a blanket statement about reservists, RMS clerks, and people who disagree with you.  You're far more likely to learn more here if you ask a question (much experience here) than you are if you simply complain about the system that you really should be supporting.

As for rude comments, take it or leave it.  I'm not the one who said, "You people are truley Military for sure."  So what, there's something wrong with "military people"   ???  That's very confusing.........where are we??  I was initially with the guy until his last post.  If your friend is offended, or if you are, by what I said - then perhaps he/you should be willing to take after a little bit of giving.

Bin


----------



## Radop

First of all, I would like to address the reserve issue.  I am reg but we have several reservists who arrive here to serve along side us overseas.  Some reservists have more than 5 tours.  Do you still deserve it over them?  They have been overseas longer than you have been in.  You feel that they should wear old stuff and you, who have yet to pass a basic trades course, expect to have the best kit available before them?  Operational and field units get it before trainees - whether reg or reserve.  Originally, Cadpat was only to be issued to Operational and field unit.  The training system pers, including instructors, would have to wear the Olive Drab.  Friends of mine who had Cadpat for 2 yrs had to turn them in for Olive Drab and used to boot.

Secondly, I too have had pay problems after 18+ yrs in the military.  It was RMS clerks who also fixed the problem.  I have also had problems at home that required money to be sent to my family right away.  They were very helpful and my family got the money in a very timely fashion.  As with any trade, you have good ones and bad ones.

As for the webbing vs TV, you will soon find that the TV has some serious limitations that you will have to deal with especially as a Pte.  As a MCpl, I rarely get inspected so I don't have to put everything on the list in.  I get to decide (not in all cases) but I do it when there is an inspection.  You as a Pte will get inspected and if you are a large man like has been said, try getting both pieces of rain gear in the one pouch.  I have a 44 in chest and am 5' 10" tall.  I have problems putting the rain gear in one pouch and rarely wear it.  The best thing about the TV is the fact that there is nothing between you and your ruck.  It makes it better for the BFT or BET what ever you want to call it.  

Bin, I think the Mark 3 Combat boots are good boots (not for running in though) and the new WWB blow.  I know people who love the WWB but that is it, each person is different.  By the way, I insert PIG in that sentence.  lol

You have to wait your turn to get the equipment you think is best.  Do your best with what you get.  That is the way we work overseas as well because you seldom get all the equip you would like to complete the tasks you are assigned.  As for the instructor advising you to "hold your beath" is being unprofessional.  You will meet several of these people throughout your career.  If you think something is wrong with a statement, check here or ask someone you trust if it is correct.  By the way, the TV comes only in Med and Lg.  No sm or xlg for bigger people.  The webbing is much more versitile in this regards.


----------



## armyvern

Shadow Cat said:
			
		

> 3.   As he pointed out not all body types are the same.   During SQ training he was forced to wear a vest that was way way to small for his extremely large chest and shoulders and was told to put it on and not breathe during the exercise.


Wow! I'm hating to be the Supply Tech that is going to measure him for all his custom made uniforms then. On SQ he would be wearing the 'old webbing' and I have a guy here with a 54" chest, extremely wide shoulders and a 46" waist (we call him Arnie) built like a house and the "old webbing" fits him perfectly fine. But, all the rest of his uniforms need to be custom made...

He must really be a huge man!!  ??? 



			
				Shadow Cat said:
			
		

> Sometimes you have to stop and think about why the person is making the posts that they do and try to understand the bigger picture.   A gently answer is all that is needed, not nasty and frankly rude comments, which would lead one to believe that you are anything but a nice person.


Perhaps Bull_STR should have stuck to your above statement in his post, which tends to leave one with the impression that he may not be a very nice person and that he has a problem with reserves and RMS clerks?? Slamming a trade or a component of the CF is not acceptable. See forum conduct guidelines (note the professionalism content there as well).

Bin,
Don't fret too much over his screen name. Check his profile and follow to the web link, scroll to bottom of page. Last name Bull, guess what his initials are?  

I'm sure this will improve with more time in.


----------



## Peace

Well Bull just got RTU'd to kingston today. Perhaps you could talk it over in person. As a Pte i know how nice it is to have an older member talk to me like a human and give me a dose of first hand knowlege. Perhaps you could open eyes to alot of things.


----------



## George Wallace

It's startin to look like you all are startin to holler at the wrong folks.


----------



## Shadow Cat

Custom Uniforms for him as well but his waist is a heck of a lot smaller.  I think that the problem was that the only thing they had there was 4" smaller than what he needed if I recall.  He is built like a football player, wide shoulders and chest and a smaller waist.


----------



## armyvern

Shadow Cat said:
			
		

> Custom Uniforms for him as well but his waist is a heck of a lot smaller.   I think that the problem was that the only thing they had there was 4" smaller than what he needed if I recall.   He is built like a football player, wide shoulders and chest and a smaller waist.


Well, we make up to a 48" so that would put his chest about 52"?? The webbing should have fit, Arnie's got some inches on him. Perhaps they should both enter the Mr. Canadian Army contest? We should start lobbying for this. After all, we have the Iron Man etc etc already...


----------



## meanjoe

Well seems a bit of bull shit complaining going on. Military is military weather reg or reserve, I am reg myself but I know alot of good moe's. Now you cannot base an opinion on people because some one is part time. I know a few idiots that are reg and I would take the moe's over them anyday. Base an opinion on their individual work habits not their type of contract. And regards to the Vest... it takes a while to get it, depends on what what rank your unit is, in requirement. If you deploy you will get it. I recieved mine over a year ago, its ok but sometimes it can be a pain, but better that the old '82 pattern. Hey look we're Sigs... suck it up and work together. 

Cpl 1 RCHA


----------



## luck881

RadOp, you old fool...
Rain gear goes in your small pack, not in your vest!
Come out of the dark ages man!!!!!


----------



## Bintheredunthat

Hehehe.......sometimes where the rain gear goes - is not our own decision.  I've already come across a unit pack list that has the rain gear the same way radop has mentioned.  Maybe you'd like to tell the RSM/SSM on the next inspection where he can shove his rain gear.   ;D  "Actually Sir, I've decided that this is a far better place for my rain gear to go."  I can hear the Sergeant Major's reply now.........

Radop - my only beef with the Mark 3 is the arch in the sole.  Come on man, tell me you've never worn a vibram sole.  Once you go flat - you never go back.  It's only natural to have the entire sole touching the ground for comfort and support of the entire bottom of the foot.  If not - it's like wearing high heels on parade.  Only my opinion though.  Truth be told, I wear the Mark 3 (unmoded no less) on a daily basis.  I have a pair soled up with vibrams for when I put the field hat on.  And I'm with you on the WWB.  They're junk!  Heheh.  Well, they may not be junk, but you won't see me in mine too often.  Better not get too far off topic though.  Oh to hell with it - the title of the thread is "Sig Op Kit" right?

Bin


----------



## Radop

Luck881 said:
			
		

> RadOp, you old fool...
> Rain gear goes in your small pack, not in your vest!
> Come out of the dark ages man!!!!!



Luck, Luck, Luck

Not so long ago you too were here.  Kingston lives in the dark ages.  We don't get to carry the small pack.  They have us putting it into the bottom left pouch.

What you talk about makes sence so they will not let us do that.  Same with not being able to wear the poncho in Canada.


----------



## George Wallace

Seems like we in Pet did the same; put (or try to) the Rain Suit complete into the left pocket of the TV.  I solved that, by keeping the Top out for "emergencies" (not only rain, but mud and dust.)  Seems to me that I had to turn in my Small Pack with the rest of my webbing, so that option was out.


----------



## luck881

George,
are you sure you're not talking about the Butt-pack?  I'm talking about the CTS small pack-with-more-pouches-than-places-to-put-them system.  Our vest is relatively empty now... and with most nbc states being MOPP ready now, no stupid mask carrier banging against your leg anymore either!

RadOp, you guy's should really have the small pack too.  It would make your new smaller Man-pack MT that much more practical.


----------



## George Wallace

Yes, I was talking about the 'Butt Pack', as the scale of issue for the new Small Packs etc., is still in the process for some (as usual).

Crap....I had to turn in my nice new ICE and now have an OD Jacket again...       Not to mention a LBV in lieu of webbing or TV.


----------



## luck881

The LBV, now that was a piece of kit I liked!  Has anyone seen the pics of some unit in Afghan wearing that lately?


----------



## JimmyPeeOn

Just got back from there, couple guys had it.  I think its crapola. (Having used the green version)  Same vest different colors. Like wearing a hockey jersey with ammo in it.


AB


----------

